# The time on my iPad was wrong??



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Last night, just as the 11:00 p.m. news started, I glanced down at my iPad and saw that it was happily communicating the fact that it was 10:48 p.m. It was a good twelve minutes off from the actual time! How the heck can that happen? The thing constantly connects- via wifi or 3G- to all kinds of web sites and apps that keep track of the right time, and it's been constantly demonstrated to me that my iPad knows exactly what city, state, and timezone it's currently residing in, so what gives? The "updating date and time" area in "settings" is set to automatic (I checked), so I don't know how this happened, or when. The time must have "jumped the track" recently, I'm guessing, or I would have noticed before. Anyway, I fixed the time, but now I'm watching things closely to see if it drifts again. Anyway, has anyone else had this problem?

Joe

http://kindletaproom.blogspot.com


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had that problem (yet).

There's a thread on the Apple forum
http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=2448994

At links to another thread also. Seems like it might be related to the WiFi bug that some iPads have? Anyway, here are some suggestions there.

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

That's bizarre! I haven't heard of that one yet. I wonder where it pulls the time from?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Maybe Steve Jobs' Reality Distortion Field (TM) has further-reaching consequences than previously believed. 

 


Mike
who hasn't noticed it on his iPad


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Mine's done it.  A reboot fixed the problem...though I note it's currently 3 minutes ahead of my cable boxes, which are also automatically fed the time.


----------



## Joe Paul Jr. (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for all your feedback!  So far the corrected time is holding steady...

Joe


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

This has been an intermittent problem with my iPad since day one.  Sometimes my iPad displays the correct time; sometimes it's an hour off.  Rebooting has not solved the issue, but it doesn't bother me enough for me to have followed up with Apple about it.


----------

